# Ever seen a horse jump rope?!



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

This made my jaw DROP


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

:O that is different


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

hahahahaha i have no idea what to say, except i wasn't expecting that.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

whoa.... loss of words lol.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Further proof that horses are amazing. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

thats greattt


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*Picks up jaw off floor*


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

That was awesome! I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

thanks for posting that, awesome!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

thats hilarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha that's weird.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

That is unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Horses must think we're totally insane...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is soo cool! Thanks for sharing. Jaw is on the floor... where'd it go?


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I lost my jaw under my desk. I hope I find it, unlike those gummy bears last Thursday...


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow! i didn't believe you when i first clicked on this link, but wow. impressive horse and rider


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Amazing! Have to wonder though, how on earth do people come up with these ideas?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

how the heck ...?

AMAZING!

But what made this guy think of teaching his horse to jump rope. I'd like to know how he was trained!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow...


----------



## rumba12 (Aug 15, 2010)

That is pretty awsome. 
Is the guy wearing a seatbelt or something? he's got straps going across his leg. Not trying to minimize his skill, just wondering. it's not every horse that can do a capriole. :lol:


----------

